# What is a MAC resident trainer?



## Austrian_Babe (Sep 9, 2010)

My guess is that they train other MAC employees on how to use stuff from the upcoming collections? 

Just wondering if anyone has more information, I`m just curious.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Sep 13, 2010)

they are kind of like an asst. trainer. they live in areas where there are a few counters but not really a huge business. I live in Utah for example and we have a resident trainer she does our updates and extra trainings that way the trainer doesnt have to always travel to utah


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Sep 22, 2010)

ah I see, thanks for the reply!


----------

